# TT vs Sportdog for sensitive retriever



## farley (May 11, 2005)

Has anyone used a TT Sport 50 and a SportDog SportHunter 1800 or SportDog Fieldtrainer 400? I'd like to hear how the TT levels 1-6 compare with the SportDog models 1-8. Which one is hotter? I am looking for a small collar for a sensitive dog. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Depending on how sensitive your dog is, I would not use the Sport 50. I started out with one of those and just could not get the right level. Level 2 didn't even slow her down and level 3 was too much. So then I tried it on a level 2 continuous and it was a little hotter than level 2 nick. I could still not find just the right level for this dog. I don't know about the other collar you are asking about but I would not go with the Sport 50. They do have new Sport 80's I believe that give you a few more levels to work with, you may want to try one of those.
Good luck


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Farley,

With the SD-1800 you actually change the modes to were you have up to 16 levels of correction. You can go on SportDOG's web site and look at the manual for the 1800. Or you can call customer service and ask to speak with Gary. He's the tech person for SportDOG and can explain the 16 levels for you.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

SportDogBoy said:


> Farley,
> 
> With the SD-1800 you actually change the modes to were you have up to 16 levels of correction. You can go on SportDOG's web site and look at the manual for the 1800. Or you can call customer service and ask to speak with Gary. He's the tech person for SportDOG and can explain the 16 levels for you.



Kevin is right, Mode changes are very simple (not like programming a unit) and you can customize them pretty easily. My Sportdog collars currently are all set to give me 16 levels of Continuous stimulation.


----------



## farley (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the tips!!

Farley


----------

